# TILA (Pic HEAVY)



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Anyone know what the last birds colour mutation is, and whats the deal with such a spunky crest !! =)

Tila 'alomst' doing a wolf whistle and is picking up little tunes here and there. I will post vids of him whitling when he gets more fluent =) Tell me what you think of my spunky little man =)


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Tila looks like either a normal lutino, or a cinnamon/fallow lutino (its hard to see from the lighting) in the first photo it looks as if theres some pearling 

The funky crest is proberly due to being picked on in the nest and the feathers have been plucked, they should grow in normally after a while 

Can i also point out what a terrible wing clip that is


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah the wing clip is my bad  I think ive cut to many flight feathers. Ive looked at the pic on this site and im still a little confused -_- Some pointers would be great... Yeah his colour is kinda weird compare to my last lutino. I dont think hes pearled but his wings are rather white and he is a little spotty. Ill take some photos in better light when i get a chance. Thanks for looking at the pics and telling me what a bad job i did on his wings before i do it again lol. I can only learn..

And the crest i was talking bout was the adult bird, not my tila lol. His crest is more like a crown lol. My Tilas has been plucked but should grow normaly. =)


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I didnt mean to offend you!! I clip my boys flight feathers (the first 3-4 longest ones) in a more circular shape at the same length as the secondary feathers (so they are all the same size) this creates a less "square" appearence and so its actually less noticable, ill have to get pictures sometime but its going to be hard because i use two people to do my boys, i might get my sister to take some :wacko:

As for the other birds mutation/ crest he looks like a normal whiteface pied and the crest is just unique! He could have damaged his feather folicals and it is causing the crest to grow that way OR he is just special!


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

So cute, I love the yellow coloured ones !

Don't be to hard on yourself about the wing clip, it's better than when I took mine to a VET(!!!) to get mine done. I have never been game enough to do it by myself but I am a sook lol. You should try and find an avian vet or a breeder to teach you how to do it then you will be all set for next time.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Heres some pics in better light,























































These pics show how uneven his yellow is hehe =). Thanks for the comment crazy cat!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Aaaaaawwwwwww.......so pretty! Love the eyes. Cute cute cute.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I love Tila's eyes too...very pretty
So I see you are STILL thinking on the "crown tiel" Just go and get him already...LOL
Have a good day


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys, yeah his eyes are SO inocent!! lol Im in the process of creating a 'gym' for him. So far all i have is a BIG square bucket with some eucalyptus tree twigs/branches but i want to build a PROPER gym. Ill post pics of its progression. I think ive posted enough pics for now lol. Dont want to overload everyone. Oh and Btw Tilas crest is growing nicely


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Would you guys call Tila a 'Pearl' or just a lutino??

Heres a close up vid of him, remember he still has ink on his back =)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23vUvS_JqNI


----------

